# Does anybody have the "Racist Gengar" Fake Nintendo World Event?



## QuazaRayy (Oct 5, 2019)

Does anybody have the "Racist Gengar" Fake Nintendo World Event?

It was a fake mystery gift distributed by someone in a Team Rocket Grunt outfit (sometimes mistaken to be a James cosplayer). It's name was the N-Word in it's uncensored non-glory.

 - A video talking about it
 - Footage of recieving the gift

If anybody has this, please DM me or reply to this thread i'm interested in seeing if there is still some out there.


----------



## DuoForce (Oct 11, 2019)

Lol imagine going there as a kid and getting a Gengar named ‘n****’ that’s some funny shit. 
If no one has the wonder card you could probably just recreate it yourself in a matter of minutes


----------



## B.B.Link (Oct 11, 2019)

It should've been Jynx....duh!

......wasn't even a smart racist.....


----------



## Viri (Oct 11, 2019)

Haha, that's pretty funny. I guess he took his cosplaying as a villain a bit too far.


----------

